# What is the best type of heater?



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

I know many of you run sumps and/or canister filters. I however, do not. 

For those that don't use "inline" heaters...What is your favorite/the best heater. I.am currently using an Aqueon in my 75, but it looks like there is sinew kind of corrosion happening inside the glass casing. I a looking to replace it. I would like to find the best I can to hopefully prevent this from happening again.

Thank you. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i like the marineland stealth heaters. have had no problem with mine and i like the look of it as well.


----------



## jefferzbooboo (Nov 17, 2012)

Unless they fixed the design of the Marineland Stealth heaters I wouldn't use one.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

jefferzbooboo said:


> Unless they fixed the design of the Marineland Stealth heaters I wouldn't use one.


And why is that?

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

a while back a few people had the stealth *PRO* and it blew up, broke the tank, and killed fish. Marineland then had a recall and decided to recall both the stealth pro and stealth heaters. the stealth pros had the design flaw, the stealth heaters were perfectly fine. 
a suitable substitute would be marineland's visi-therm heater.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I had a Stealth and it worked fine, but I sent it back with the recall. The pictures of people's cracked tanks were pretty scary! Canister filter + inline heater makes life so much easier.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

vancat said:


> I had a Stealth and it worked fine, but I sent it back with the recall. The pictures of people's cracked tanks were pretty scary! Canister filter + inline heater makes life so much easier.


me too! I had the stealth (not pro) and loved it. Though i sent it back anyways since it was a free 30 something dollars and I had other heaters I could use anyways


----------



## avraptorhal (Mar 6, 2013)

I've got a a Jager, a Aqueon Pro, A fluval E, and a Hydor heaters. They've in use for 2 to 8 months with no problems. Other than that I don't have any input.


----------



## rowdaddy (Mar 21, 2013)

I went with the Aqueon Pro this time around. I wasn't liking the looks of my current one, and my LFS had them. 

I am Rowdaddy. 
SC Aquaria

75 Community
20H Community
20L Convict "Bedroom" 
20L Growout
10gal RCS
1.5gal in progress
55 gal Paludarium/Vivarium coming soon


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

I currently use Jager heaters on my crypt tanks. My shrimp tank has a Hydor ETH.

I've used many heaters over the years; the Hydor ETH inlines are the most consistent heater I've used.


----------



## jseyfert3 (Apr 9, 2012)

FWIW, I've had a 100W Fluval E-series heater going for 3, maybe 4 years or so (can't really remember) now in my twenty gallon tank. Besides the green backlighting (blue/red still work) failing, the heater is still working like a champ. My second one on my other tank is about a year old.

Upsides to this pricier heater is that you don't need a thermometer in that tank, cause the heater displays the current temp on a backlit LCD display, and it comes with a 5-year warranty. This is because they are digital, which barring leaks, means they should last a long time vs bi-metallic strip type heaters which eventually wear out. Also, when I got mine, they were made in Italy, IIRC, not China.

One thing I noticed is a number of reviewers say that it doesn't put out as much heat as a similarity rated bi-metallic strip heater. This could have something to do with the digital temp sensors shutting off the heater too soon when the water around it warms. From personal experience, the 100W models kept my tanks at 77 °F with ambient temp in the lower 60's on a covered, 20 gallon glass long. With no cover it's shocking the difference in ambient temp that causes the heater to not keep up anymore. I figure this must be because evaporation of the tank water steals heat from the tank. This is how sweat keeps you cool.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ebo Jager seem to last the longest. I have a 300 Watt that is 13 years old and going strong.

Recently I bought a Fluval M. The heater has a mirror finish and it reflects the colors inside the tank. Because of that it is as invisible as an in-tank heater can be.


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

the only heaters I have bought in the last 20 years.....ebojager


----------



## kwroberto (Jun 25, 2013)

I use aquatop and finnex, love them


----------



## kwroberto (Jun 25, 2013)

.....and they are the digital models, I'm kinda favoring the aquatop!!


----------

